# where do i find frogs?



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

i have been lokin around ponds and and dicthes and sometimes my pool for decent frogs i could use as bait, leopard freogs or bull frogs are what im lookin for.....but havent found anything like that..just treefrogs and toads:banghead, so if anyone has a good area for bullfrogs and leopard frogs just let me know





thanks


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

On Okaloosa island there is a place called The Green Frog, maybe they sell them there?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *wetaline (6/11/2008)*On Okaloosa island there is a place called The Green Frog, maybe they sell them there?


don't know about frogs, but maybe some crabs ! :letsdrink


----------

